# It's time. About to pull trigger on Roubo build. Tail vise or wagon vise?



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

there are waaaay too many discussion posts of tail / wagon vise discussions to read through them all. However, I am leaning towards wagon vise for it's versatility over a one trick pony tail vise. I am seriously leaning towards LN's wagon vise at around $275. One thing I've learned about wagon vises is the sag, but LN's are really robust. Anyone care to talk me more into it…or even out of it?
I can afford the LN wagon vise along with Benchcraft crisscross vise so $$$ is not an issue (yay…delayed tax refund!).

For some background info on use…I'm a beginner hand tooling guy. I strongly believe in making things of quality at the start instead of 2nd best that comes to regret later.


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

I put the Benchcrafted wagon vise on my bench. No sag and rock solid. I wrote a review of the vise and posted pics of my bench in projects.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

If you're open to other ideas, I really like the holdfast and batten approach discussed by Richard Maguire here: link

The notched batten (or doe's foot) works very well. It's quick, easy, and flexible in use. "Installation" involves nothing more than drilling holes you would probably drill anyway. It also happens to be an inexpensive option.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have the Benchcrafted wagon vise on my Roubo and it hasn't sagged in 6 years of hard use. I don't really see how it could sag. The LN vise you mentioned is not a wagon vise, but rather it is a tail vise. They are not the same.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Bondo..you are right. LN is a tail vise. Though it kinda looks like wagon vise as the entire block of wood moves.
MC and Bondo…maybe I'm missing something, but I see no Benchcraft wagon vise but instead I see they only sell tail vise?
Mr Pink..while I'm sure the batten route serves a purpose, I'm more leaning towards a tail or wagon vise.
or maybe i'm getting my tail / wagon vise vocabulary mixed up!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Benchcrafted calls in a tail vise but it is not a "moving block tail vise." Read their comments comparing the two.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

thanks, CL. That cleared up some definitions.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Just curious. Have you considered twin screw vises?


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I went with the traditional Tail vise. then sort changed were the bench was going to be! A little mistake but making it work. Bench location and over all use will determine types of vices used IMHO! 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/196370


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Fridge…I have not considered twin screw vises (I assume, the Veritas one?). I'll look into that.
Andre..I am torn between "traditional" and "wagon" vise (I think I have the terminology down correctly now). I am leaning towards wagon at this moment (possibly twin screw). Though I really love the look of traditional.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

My end vise (single screw with anti-rack bar on far side) spans the width of my bench (20"). I love the style. My next one will be a twin screw and I won't need and anti racking device. Just throwing out option is all. I think LN makes a twin screw as well.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

So many options 
Wish Benchcrafted had 4th of July sale. Would make the decision process much easier! The "package" of tail & leg vice hardware comes in at $699. Might be out of my range for time being.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Build the bench with the wagon vise then add the leg vise when you can afford it.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Bondo… if I build a Roubo Split Top bench with a wagon vise…it's easy to install leg vise afterwards?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

> Bondo… if I build a Roubo Split Top bench with a wagon vise…it s easy to install leg vise afterwards?
> 
> - Holbs


Yes, the wagon vise is integral to the bench and should planned into the build. The leg vise is much easier to add later. I don't how fast you work, but my bench took me several months to complete. By then hopefully you can add the leg vise.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

ah ok. I'll swing for the wagon vise now. Still have to do the hand picking of 2"x12"x8' douglas fir at lumber yards or HD so yep…might be a month or two before really getting into the build. For now, getting ideas and parts in order.


----------

